# Ruger 77/22 stock question



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Just picked one of these up from very nice guy on this site. I was wondering if anyone had one and was aware if I could buy a different Ruger stock for this model. I realize I can buy a replacement stock. what I was basically wondering if the 77 would fit on say a 10/22 stock? I realize that configuration would not work, but i think you understand what i'm asking. Is there another ruger stock that can be bought that will work with the 77/22. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

There are different Ruger 77/22 stocks out there...like the all-weather synthetic, the laminated, or walnut...but I don't believe any other Ruger stocks, besides the 77/22 stocks, will work on the 77/22.


----------

